# Age Of Empires II - Gold Edition PATCHES



## -MIRROR- (7. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,

ich hab mir für 7€ mal die Gold Edition gekauft, weil ich es wieder mal spielen wollte diese Legende und geschichtslehrende Welt meiner Kindheit 

Nun, es gibt ja soweit ich bisher lesen konnte für das Hauptspiel den aktuellsten patch 2.0a und für das DLC 1.0c, richtig?

Und es soll User-Patches geben. Bzw. den vom letzten Jahr.

In welcher Reihenfolge soll ich welche Patches installieren? Denke mal sind dann 3?

Ich will auf Windows 7 64Bit spielen, habt ihr Infos dazu, welche patches es gibt bzw. welche die aktuellsten sind und was man für Windows 7 64Bit einstellen muss, damit nicht die Sound- und Grafikbugs, sowie Abstürze eintreten? Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden in Hinblick auf dieser wahnsinnig tolle Spiel! 

MFG -MIRROR-


----------



## crizzler (7. Februar 2013)

klar schau mal hier: Age of Empires II: Forgotten Empires


----------



## -MIRROR- (7. Februar 2013)

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt. Es gibt ein User-Add-On (wenn man das so nennen kann) ?!

Also mir gings erstmal nur um die Gold-Edition und die patches bzw. der Userpatch 1.1

Habe mir den 2.0a ; 1.0c und den User-Patch 1.1 geholt. Ich würde die normalen und dann den userpatch drauftun. Das wars. Und dann gibts wohl noch Forgotten Empires und die patches zu diesem Teil. ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Februar 2013)

Kann hier jmd. mir helfen?

Ich kann trotz der Patches keine weiteren Auflösungen wählen. Zu allem Überfluss sind die Grafikbugs nicht weg. Also das Wasser ist teilweise lila und das Gras rot.

Habe ich den Patch nicht richtig installiert? Muss ich iwelche Einstellungen an der Exe vornehmen ? Ich dachte man installiert den Patch und fertig, aber anscheinend habe ich was übersehen. Und so konnte ich nix hilfreiches finden.

Der Userpatch scheint null zu wirken.

Zu allem Überfluss habe ich eine der Versionen erwischt, wo die Soundtracks nicht mehr im Spiel sind, also hab eich im Spiel keine Musik mehr. Was mache ich nun ??

Ich verstehe den Sinn dahinter auch nicht, die Tracks rauszunehmen, die sind episch und unterhalten während des Spielens gut.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Februar 2013)

Kann denn niemand helfen?

Ich hab schon so vieles probiert, aber nichts scheint richtig zu sein. Ich kann nichtmal den userpatch in den AoE-Ordner extrahieren, da WinRar das nicht macht iwie. Conquerors startet nur im Fenster, egal was ich mache. Außerden sagt er obwohl die CD von Conqrors drin ist, dass ich diese einlegen muss um den Einzelspieler spielen zu können.

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich vorher den 2.0a installieren muss.


----------

